# **Commercial Cut Potato Fries Machine



## joowick (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello All, 

I've been trying to locate a machine that is similar to the In N Out Burger cut potato fries machine. With a vertical mount application onto the wall. 

Has anybody seen anything similar to this? 








*ALL help much appreciated. Thank you in advance. *


----------



## Caslon (Apr 4, 2011)

Hehe, no, but I envy your kitchen counter space, pantry.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 4, 2011)

There are many models available.  I found this one searching "wall mounted french fry cutter" on google.

Amazon.com: Northern Industrial Tools Deluxe French Fry Cutter: Kitchen & Dining

.40


----------

